
There are 1.3GW of read-to-build battery storage projects in the UK - kieranmaine
https://www.energy-storage.news/news/majority-of-ready-to-build-uk-battery-storage-projects-are-bigger-than-30mw
======
rini17
What does the 1.3GW mean? Peak power output? And what is the storage capacity?
Very disappointing reporting.

